# GOSH cosmetics?



## amy_majamy (Apr 14, 2006)

Hey all! I was just wondering if anyone had heard of GOSH cosmetics before? I found the range in Superdrug (UK) and was told that it was made by the same people as MAC (something like that anyway). Is this true? Am I way behind here?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Hehe! x x


----------



## user3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Nope never heard of it but I am in the US.

hmm...I don't see them listed on the EL brand list but they could not have updated that list.

I just checked GOSH out and the line reminds me of a combo of Rimmel and Prestige all in one.


----------



## amy_majamy (Apr 14, 2006)

Hmmm, tis a mystery then. Maybe they were just selling it as "like MAC".  I must admit I bought a quad of their eyeshadows just because it had colours you normally only find in higher end ranges  (bright yellow, lime green,etc), and I wasnt overly impressed. Was kinda chalky but looked okay over primer.


----------



## Henna_Spirit (Apr 14, 2006)

i dont like their eyeshadows, i bought 2 of them from eby. i got their foundation brush and it seems ok.


----------



## Melisanda (Apr 14, 2006)

I like loose e/s and waterproof e/l. i also tried one of their mascaras and I wasn't impressed (it was volume mascara and I got zero volume, but it separated my lashes really nicely). 
Regular pressed e/s and blushes  are hard and poorly pigmented-at least judging from the quality of testers. 
btw, i don't think Gosh is owned by a large corporation. Taken from their website:  Quote:

  In 1979 the first product was introduced under the GOSH brand. Today this is the primary business of the family owned company.  
 
 But some SAs will sometimes say anything to try to sell you something...


----------



## widerlet (Apr 16, 2006)

Ok, I love some of GOSH's stuff.
They have gorgeous eyeliner..its sooo pigmented and they come in beautiful colours. They also have something similar to  MAC shadesticks..and i've found that the GOSH stick lasts longer and applies smoother.
Also my GOSH lipgloss is my favorite lipgloss!! It rocks


----------



## widerlet (Apr 16, 2006)

These are the products i mentioned.
The eyeliner in cool mint is amazing! It's soo bright!!
Here's what it looks like on me:




(the left eye ((furthest away)) is the one with the cool mint eyeliner..the other eye is cool mint eyeliner with nyx loose shadow over it)


Hope that helps.


----------



## Rank_as (Apr 16, 2006)

deleted


----------



## Zoe (Apr 17, 2006)

Gosh is a Danish brand,I doubt it has anything to do with MAC. We have it here and I'm in love with their e/l-they are just amazing,some of their powder e/s are really nice too and some quads-these are some really nice colors.


----------



## Zoe (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh and now I'm lemming shadesticks look-alikes,lol


----------



## turtle (Apr 20, 2006)

I have some of their Effect Powders, and I am in LOVE!  They are super pretty and remind me of MAC Pigments (but the container is much smaller)


----------



## happy_mim (Apr 30, 2006)

i like their eyeshadow sticks!  

their lipglosses are also good ^0^


----------



## AimeeEm (May 6, 2006)

I have their white eyeshadow stick (Love That Ivory is the name) and I love it as a base! It's awesome, glides on beautifully and at least in my opinion it works better than shadesticks as base. And the white of course is a great canvas for e/s that aren't that pigmented to really stand out. Recommend!


----------

